# N scale Build Video Series



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Well due to my stubborn nature I am going to be doing a video series on the build. I am at the literal start. Youtube video inbound. Also using methods some might consider insane. 

Tore it down due to move. New thread soon

28x48.5 inches
Plan is attachment


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/hjKtnkk3eDs

Video 1


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Right off the bat, there is a problem on that layout. The turnout that is kinda of being backward on the "top" part, it would limit you from moving rolling cars, possible only one car at a time. I recommend that it to be fixed as following below.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have been doing a bit of revision. I saw that I was a bit too straight in the loop. Also I am probably going to expand the layout in the future. So I Changed a few things. I am still going to go for a ranch, but I think it would be better in the long run not to have all the turnouts in the middle. The tracks with no Bumpers is where I imagine future expansions will take place. Also this plan is made with what I got on hand.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

That would work fine. I can see that you are interested in modeling the layout in N scale. Just wondering, if you are still going to stick with fixed area of 28 inches by 48 inches ( 2 ft 4 inches by 4 ft )? Which room would it be in? What is the room's size? You mentioned that you have plan for expansions. The reason, why I am asking you this, is that you can go long by go with 3' x 8' layout, with future expansions. Hope that others would chime on this.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

bluenavigator said:


> That would work fine. I can see that you are interested in modeling the layout in N scale. Just wondering, if you are still going to stick with fixed area of 28 inches by 48 inches ( 2 ft 4 inches by 4 ft )? Which room would it be in? What is the room's size? You mentioned that you have plan for expansions. The reason, why I am asking you this, is that you can go long by go with 3' x 8' layout, with future expansions. Hope that others would chime on this.


Living in a small apartment. Price of living is really high and I do not have much space at the moment. It is my bedroom because my room mate has the other room. I have been getting better pay as of late which is why I am making a layout. Always wanted to build one. 

2x4 in N Scale is what space is allowing right now, however the 3 modules really make it portable.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

NEW UPDATE


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Scenery added. 2 small hills with track between. Going for great plains look. Video is also up.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/ZcrMiXjGRho


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

New Switch Machines. Layout is small so I prefer this.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

New update


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you're making progress and having fun.
Good job.

Magic


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Magic said:


> Looks like you're making progress and having fun.
> Good job.
> 
> Magic


The best part is I use second hand equipment. The power pack and track I got online for cheap. The locos and cars are off of ebay and cost me little. I actually got the ballast and trees off of the Walmart Website and used my employee discount. The gtotal cost is actually $230 so far. 

Budget is budget. I saw people spend up to $700 on small layouts. I have structures coming in from MB klein so I counted that in the total cost.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

New scene by power pack.


----------

